# أنباء عن ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة بشبرا



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الأقباط المحتشدون قالوا إنها تجلت فى السماء على هيئة نور واضح..
أنباء عن ظهور العذراء فى كنيسة بشبرا

الثلاثاء، 22 ديسمبر 2009 - 20:02
كتب جمال جرجس ورحمة رمضان




 

 تجمع المئات من المسيحيين، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام كنيسة بمنطقة مسرة بضاحية شبرا بمحافظة القاهرة لمشاهدة ما اعتبروه ظهوراً للسيدة مريم العذراء فى السماء فوق الكنيسة مباشرة، وقال شهود عيان إنهم شاهدوا نوراً يشبه الطير يحلق فوق قبة الكنيسة.

انطلقت الزغاريد والهتافات من المسحيين والمسلمين من أهالى شبرا الذين تزايدت أعدادهم أمام الكنيسة، وردد المحتشدون هتافاً واحداً: "شالله يا عدرا"، وتعالت صرخاتهم فرحاً وسروراً بظهور النور، وأكدوا أنهم سيبيتون فى مكانهم حتى تظهر السيدة العذراء كما ظهرت فى كنيسة الوراق لأنهم يتوقعون، على حد قولهم، استمرار ظهورها. 




 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=169249
​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله 
و انا مستنيها هنا كمان ......................


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

[q-bible]  لوقا الأصحاح 1 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَا*ءِ».
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *
32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً *وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ* يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ*». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ *فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ*.  [/q-bible]​​​​​ها هو *الرب الإله العظيم يسوع المسيح*​ 
الذي حير عقول حكماء هذا الدهر، 
ولكنه ارسل ملائكته الى الرعاة البسطاء ليعلن لهم مجده، 
عندما شاء أن يظهر بيننا طفلا جديدا في مغارة في بيت لحم،
بعد أن أخذ لنفسه جسدا من العذراء البتول الطاهرة مريم بما يفوق كل العقول 
ها هو
يرسلها لنا في ذكرى تجسده المجيد

*ليعلن مرة أخرى*
لقساة القلوب 
أنه الإله الحي الذي تجسد ومات وقام من أجل خلاصهم
لعلهم يتوبون​ 
*وليعلن مرارا وتكرارا*
لأبنائه الأحباء والغاليين على قلبه​
بأن لا يخافوا 
*لأنه معهم كل الأيام الى إنقضاء الدهر* 
وأن 
*أَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا*. 
وأن لهم اما ساهرة عليهم 
أعطاها لهم في شخص تلميذه الحبيب 
عندما قال لها على الصليب​ 
[q-bible]يوحنا 19:26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «*يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ*».[/q-bible] 
لنردد مع السيد المسيح​ 
[q-bible] يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 29 "*طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا"*[/q-bible]​


----------



## tenaaaa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتك ياعدراء معانا


----------



## sameh7610 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شفاعتك يا ام النور​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب تظهر فى كل مكان 

اخبار تفرح القلب 

يارب فرحنا دايما باظهور الجميل 

بركه صلواتها تكون معنا 
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا شفت العدرا من عند البيت والكنيسة انا ساكنة فى شبرا وشفت العدرا التجلى والحمام النورانى 
طوباكى طوباكى يا ام النور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

* الآلاف يتجمعون بشارع شبرا لمُعاينة الظواهر الروحية.. الحمام النورانى يسبح فى سماء القاهرة بالقرب من كنيسة العذراء بمسرة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار

أكد شهود عَيان -للأقباط الأحرار- أنهم عاينوا مساء اليوم (الثلاثاء 22 ديسمبر) تكرراً لظاهرة الأطياف النورانية، وهذه المرة بشارع شبرا (أحد الشوراع الرئيسية بالقاهرة)، وأفاد شهود العيان أن الظواهر مستمرة حتى الآن (الثامنة مساءاً)، وأن قوات أمن بأعداد كثيفة إنتقلت إلى المنطقة للسيطرة على الزحام الشديد الذى تشهده المنطقة الآن وهو ما تسبب فى شلل مرورى تام.
شهود العَيان أكدوا أن أطيافاً (تتخذ شكل حمام نورانى) تسبح فى سماء "شُبرا"، وهو نفس المَشهد الذى تكرر فى مناطق عديدة بالقاهرة طيلة الأيام الماضية، الأمر الذى يدحض بقوة مزاعم المُشككين حول استخدام تقنيات الإضاءة فى الترويج للظاهرة.

يُذكر أن كنيسة السيدة العذراء -الحافظية- بشبرا، كانت قد شهدت منذ أيام ظهور أطياف مُماثلة، بخلاف الحَدث الأبرز وهو تجلى السيدة العذراء أعلى قِباب الكنيسة المُسماه بإسمها مع رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بحى وراق الحَضر بالقاهرة، وما صاحب ذلك من اعلانات سماوية، إلى جانب "مُعجزة" شفاء السيدة "كوكب منير" بعد 6 سنوات عانت فيها من فَقد شِبه تام للبصر.

وتتردد الأن بقوة أنباء عن أطياف مُماثلة فى سماء عدد من أحياء القاهرة من بينها حى الزيتون وحى الزاوية الحمراء، وتشهد هذه الأحياء الأن توافد مُكثف من جانب أقباط ومُسلمين لمُعاينة هذه الأطياف

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=28423

هذا إحتفال السماء بالميلاد العجيب 
لكى يتحد كل شعب مصر من مسيحين ومسلمين فى الإحتفال بعيد ميلاد رب المجد
ها أنا ذا منذ الأن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى
طوباكى يامريم طوباكى
.​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررسى كتير على الخبرررررررررر
بركه صلواتك يا عذراء تكون معانااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ميرررسى كتير على الخبرررررررررر
> بركه صلواتك يا عذراء تكون معانااااااااااا


*بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ميرررسى كتير على الخبرررررررررر
> بركه صلواتك يا عذراء تكون معانااااااااااا


*بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> انشاء الله
> و انا مستنيها هنا كمان ......................


بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا جدا أخى طحبوش


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> [q-bible]  لوقا الأصحاح 1
> 28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَا*ءِ».
> 29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!
> 30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.
> ...


*بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا أختنا الكريمه للموضوع والتعليق الرائع جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> شفاعتك ياعدراء معانا


بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا أختنا تينا​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *شفاعتك يا ام النور​*


بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا أخى سلمح


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> يارب تظهر فى كل مكان
> 
> اخبار تفرح القلب
> 
> ...


بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا جدا أختنا الغاليه


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> * الآلاف يتجمعون بشارع شبرا لمُعاينة الظواهر الروحية.. الحمام النورانى يسبح فى سماء القاهرة بالقرب من كنيسة العذراء بمسرة
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا أختى مونكا للمعلومات الرائعه


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه ظهورات أم النور معاكم آمين

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

_انا شوفتها وشوفت الحمام من فوق بيتنا
حاجة جمييييييييلة جداااااااااا
مش قادرة اوصف المنظر من كتر جماله
وشوفتها ظاهرة على قبة كنيسه ليها قريبة من البيت بالهيئة النوارانية
طوباكى ثم طوباكى يا امى
سلام الرب عليكى​_


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجد مريم يتعظم فى المشارق والغروب*

*كرموها عظموها ملكوها فى القلوب*
*+*
*+*
*+++*
*+*
*+*​


----------



## سور (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الخبر سليم جدا*
*انا والدتى ساكنة فى شبرا قريبة من كنيسة العذراء بمسرة *
*شافت من البيت نور بياخذ شكل حمامة كبيره بتلف فى السماء بين السحاب فى المنطقة كلها*
*وظلت كده لفتره كبيرة*
*بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا*​


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*شفاعتك يا ام النور*
*حافظى على شعبك من العقول المظلمة*​


----------

